# Cara Ipazia



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2017)

ora che sei ufficialmente vecchia anche tu 

come ci si sente?










auguri eh


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri!


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco come si comincia bene la giornata    AUGURI  di BUON COMPLEANNO







Spero che la panna sia di tuo gusto se no vorrà dire che sto sforzo lo faccio io per te  di nuovo Auguri , per la cronaca  non penso proprio che tu sia più vecchia forse lo sono più io


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Non avevo visto 

Grazie....

Invecchiando mi commuovo più spesso, ecco come ci si sente :unhappy:
E mi sta venendo la lacrima facile. 

E quindi adesso vado a prendere un fazzolettino, e provo a fare come quelle damine dell'800 che sapevano rendere affascinanti anche le lacrime...

Ho anche scoperto che un tempo le donne usavano la Belladonna per rendere gli occhi più lucidi e luminosi!!!  (astuzie femminili).


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ecco come si comincia bene la giornata    AUGURI  di BUON COMPLEANNO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie!!!

La panna mi piace...e hai scelto anche alcuni fra i miei colori preferiti!!! 

Compio 40 anni. 

Ma non è vecchiaia...è esperienza e miglior capacità di usare le energie.


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Auguri


Grazie Cielo!!


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri! View attachment 13392



Grazie Bruni!! 

...e non solo per oggi, lo sai


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora che sei ufficialmente vecchia anche tu
> 
> come ci si sente?
> 
> ...


Grazie perpli :bacio:

in questi giorni ripensavo a raggi traenti, ufo e grigi...sembra sia passata una valanga di tempo..e invece


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri!! Un’altra sagittario 
Siamo le migliori!


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Auguri!! Un’altra sagittario
> Siamo le migliori!


Puntiamo in alto la freccia nel nostro arco...

Un abbraccio stretto a te

:abbraccio:

grazie....di tutto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2017)

*...*

Tanti auguri [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] .. 

E grazie x le cose che hai portato e porti qui..

(A parte le foto postate su Maremma maiala Delle quali tutto sommato mi importa una sega  )


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Auguri!! Un’altra sagittario
> Siamo le migliori!


Adesso non esageriamo.... 

Auguri Ipazia!


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Puntiamo in alto la freccia nel nostro arco...  Un abbraccio stretto a te  :abbraccio:  grazie....di tutto


  Auguri mia cara. Anche la mia ex di una volta era un saggitario e perciò penso che i segni proprio non centrino niente (Non che ne abbia mai avuto il dubbio eh... )  )


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

AUGURI IPAZIAAAAAAA


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie Bruni!!
> 
> ...e non solo per oggi, lo sai


:abbraccio:


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2017)

*BUON GENETLIACO!*

Ciao IPAZIA, donna bella e complicata 

Tanti auguri, che ogni giorno sia un passo verso ciò che vuoi essere.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie perpli :bacio:
> 
> in questi giorni ripensavo a raggi traenti, ufo e grigi...sembra sia passata una valanga di tempo..e invece


non mi dire niente che mi parte la sciatica, al pensiero.....


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri cara, tanti tanti tanti.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanti auguri @_ipazia_ ..
> 
> E grazie x le cose che hai portato e porti qui..
> 
> (A parte le foto postate su Maremma maiala Delle quali tutto sommato mi importa una sega  )





Lostris ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo....
> 
> Auguri Ipazia!





spleen ha detto:


> Auguri mia cara. Anche la mia ex di una volta era un saggitario e perciò penso che i segni proprio non centrino niente (Non che ne abbia mai avuto il dubbio eh... )  )





Fiammetta ha detto:


> AUGURI IPAZIAAAAAAA
> View attachment 13397



Grazie...


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao IPAZIA, donna bella e complicata
> 
> Tanti auguri, che ogni giorno sia un passo verso ciò che vuoi essere.





disincantata ha detto:


> Auguri cara, tanti tanti tanti.



E ancora grazie...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri anche da me in ritardo. Io li ho fatti il 18.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri Sagi!!


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Auguri anche da me in ritardo. Io li ho fatti il 18.


E allora auguri pure a te!! 

Alla fine, ci pensavo in questi giorni, si rinasce ogni giorno e si muore ogni giorno...non si è mai veramente in ritardo


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Auguri Sagi!!


:abbraccio:

Grazie!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora auguri pure a te!!
> 
> Alla fine, ci pensavo in questi giorni, si rinasce ogni giorno e si muore ogni giorno...non si è mai veramente in ritardo


questa sa di scusa


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Auguri anche da me in ritardo. Io li ho fatti il 18.


auguri occhi ....un altro sagittariooooo


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa sa di scusa


vaglielo a dire alle tue cellule 

(non ho capito scusa per che, però )


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> vaglielo a dire alle tue cellule
> 
> (non ho capito scusa per che, però )


per il non essere mai in ritardo


----------



## bettypage (21 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri Donna Ipazia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora auguri pure a te!!
> 
> Alla fine, ci pensavo in questi giorni, si rinasce ogni giorno e si muore ogni giorno...non si è mai veramente in ritardo


la puntualità è una questione culturale. Nel caso degli auguri per il mio compleanno è una convenzione non valevole di lode. Oltretutto si dice che gli auguri portino sfortuna. :rotfl: Ed a dirla tutta gli unici auguri che avrei voluto ricevere non sono arrivati, nemmeno in ritardo.

Grazie. 



perplesso ha detto:


> questa sa di scusa


Naaaaa



Fiammetta ha detto:


> auguri occhi ....un altro sagittariooooo


Sagitter Wins! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la puntualità è una questione culturale. Nel caso degli auguri per il mio compleanno è una convenzione non valevole di lode. Oltretutto si dice che gli auguri portino sfortuna. :rotfl: Ed a dirla tutta gli unici auguri che avrei voluto ricevere non sono arrivati, nemmeno in ritardo.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> ...


yeahhhhh


----------



## Frithurik (22 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri..:cincin:


----------

